
Show HN: It's almost four twenty somewhere in the world - ccvannorman
http://its.fourtwenty.in/
======
wingerlang
[http://i.imgur.com/zXGy9hn.png](http://i.imgur.com/zXGy9hn.png) Doesn't seem
to highlight the correct place. Chrome latest.

~~~
cwt
Chrome, FF, Safari - none highlight correctly.

